# expierence with agression??



## krissy3 (Oct 18, 2008)

As posted before , I have a old donkey that is expressing severe aggression towards my yearling filly. The first time was after a weekend of ignoring her in a large pasture with 2 other mini shetland ponys. Monday morning out of the blue came the first bite on the neck, swelling , bruising , and a scared little filly . I immediatly confined the donkey for the next few weeks , swaping ponys to keep him company. everything seemed fine , and i figured he just needed that extra week or two to get use to her. I let them all out together today in a smaller area, and donkey was sharing hay with the filly. So graduated to a large pasture thinking that everything was OK...that F donkey did it again. neck swollen and she wont even let me see the other side of it. I am so mad at this stupid donkey I could kill him. I threw him out , and tonight he sleeps alone in the pasture . I never want to see the beast again. My husband wont give him to someone who has other donkeys or a sancuary, and euthanizing him is out of the question for my husband. Now I want to euthanize my husband and the donkey. I came to this country and immediatly regreted not flying my little black horse . For 2 years I cried , missing my little horse, showing, and my horse friends. I finally found the ICAMH, and a little black filly to show . In the year beforeI purchased 2 nice shetland ponys , unfortunatly the breeder lied and they were unregistered , and no shows to speak of in this aea. And this donkey didnt have a home so I took him in. AND now what a mess...I finally have my little black horse and met some friends that i can talk to and show with , and this donkey is trying to kill my horse. At 30 years old , who is going to want a stubborn aggressive donkey? What do I do??

I am venting also in this post , sorry , about that . I am suppose to get married next week to my husband ( I just call him that because we practically are marrried) and right now I just want to grab my little filly and get on the next plane back to San Francisco.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 18, 2008)

No, if ands or buts...I would definitely keep these two in seperate areas, where your little filly is safe. At your donkeys age, it is in his mindset to continue with his aggression, just be careful he dont get aggressive towards you. I have only had one standard size who was aggressive, and after about 1 year I gave him to a frined who has him in with 5 other standard size donkeys and everything is going well. Its not worth it to put your fillys life in danger. Corinne


----------

